# Post your Belgium, Swiss, and all the others here



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Post the rest here........


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Eddie's belgin - right?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*1993 Eddy Merckx MX Leader*

1993 Eddy Merckx MX Leader Motorola colors. Has unusual seat stays attachment to seat tube as compared to other MX Leaders. Also had both chain stays chromed. I am original owner.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Merckx Corsa 01*

Well, it's about time! Merckx Corsa 01, born in Belgium.

BTW, this frame is for sale if anyone is interested. Size 57. I have posted an ad in the Roadbikereview.com classifieds, so I assume it's OK to mention here. Here is a link:

Merckx Corsa 01 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Pair of Belgians*


My Molteni Corsa


My MXL repaint


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Merckx ti*

Here's a shot of my Merckx AX, designed to Eddy's specs but actually built by Litespeed in the USA. So is it Belgian or American?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

1991 Eddy Merckx Century


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm waiting to see a Mondia or a Rickert


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Here's a swiss bike i had for a short while several years ago. It's a Ruegger Spezial. I found out after I sold it that it was from a small shop/builder in Lucerne, and usually only seen in the region. 

it was much too tall for me, but was able to get it for $10 at the recycling center with a complete shimano 600 arabesque groupset. sold the frameset for $200 on ebay, and put the shimano on the 3rensho. wish i could still find those deals there.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

zmudshark said:


>


Stunning.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Olaf Ludwig's former Team Telekom ride










Corsa Extra made of Columbus TSX


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow Jet!

Love to ride those, that's for sure.


----------



## LejeuneCdM (Sep 5, 2008)

Belgian: Merckx Corsa











Mexican: Raysport Super Corsa










Dutch: Springfield Special










Don't have this one any more.. Jan De Reus. Just bought another


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Eddy*

I have a few....Corsa, 753, Genius special, Team SC, this is the only one built. It's been hanging in my in-laws summer house by Buzzards Bay for the past six years. A new chain, air in the tires, wipe down the saddle, some WD40 and I'll be on my way this coming weekend! 8sp DA STI!


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

*85 Corsa Extra*


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

my 2 Merckx's, Corsa Extra and MXL


----------



## Heinz Heizer (Aug 17, 2011)

A lot of Beligianbikes. Here´s a German one. My "Albuch Kotter" with Columbus MS (multischape)


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

My Motorola Team frame. Haven't ridden it in years. Need to get it on the road.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Caloi is Brasilian...
:mad2:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Eddie's belgin - right?


Wow!

What's the angle on that seat tube  ?!!


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*Swiss Notter Rennvelo*

Notter Rennvelo from Notter Cycles in Zürich.

Late 60's, I'd guess.

Complete Nuovo Gran Sport, with Weinmann brakes.

French BB and headset.

Renyolds 531 tubing, Shimano dropouts.

Bought for SFr 55, stripped, kept a few choice Campy pieces for my Colnago restoration, and sold frame for SFr 78 

View attachment 240152


View attachment 240153


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*Ferdi Kübler Champion du Monde*

The only Swiss Tour de France winner put his name on a Renyolds 531 Frame with chromed Tange fork, Cinelli pantographed stem, with Shimano 600 components. French BB and headset.

I stripped the Notter down to build this up with the Campagnolo Nuovo Grand Sport.

Bought for SFr. 120, sold for 175. Kepping the Shimano 600 for my townie (since I won't mind watching the MagChlor and salt from the streets eat the aluminium away).

View attachment 240155


View attachment 240156


View attachment 240157


View attachment 240158


View attachment 240159


View attachment 240160


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Wow!
> 
> What's the angle on that seat tube  ?!!




dunno, but I have to think this was custom made for a gorilla. you see what I had to do to the saddle to try & get close enough to the bars, and i'm 6' 1". Notice the frame has a number hanger. I've tried to find out more but with no luck. the frame # does not fit the common sequence, but does point to it being 1985.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

american psycho said:


> Caloi is Brasilian...
> :mad2:


Are you serious? Look closer...:mad2:


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*1973 Swss Olympic*

60cm with Shimano 600 and French hubs and Thun forged crankset. Practically new condition.

Bought it thinking I might use the parts but now selling for at least 100% profit (with current bid, hope to get more).

The frame is pretty cheaply built, wouldn't trust it on an 80kmh descent, especially with those brakes.

View attachment 241091


View attachment 241092


View attachment 241093


View attachment 241094


View attachment 241095


----------



## tandemer (Sep 12, 2011)

German Patria WKC (1949):


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*1979 Gerber (Colnago Wannabe)*

I bought this for the parts (1980 Campy Super Record , but the frame is actually quite nice (Italian made, Swiss tagged), but weird geometry, 62cm with 59cm top tube. It has chromed chainstays, Campagnolo drop outs (with holes for chain mount thingy), and a braze-on front derailleur mount. Chromed fork crown, too.

Probably will repaint it and mount it up with some spare Shimano parts and sell it com spring-time.

View attachment 241298


View attachment 241299


View attachment 241300


View attachment 241301


View attachment 241302


View attachment 241303


View attachment 241304


----------



## Peeratop (Sep 23, 2011)

gomango said:


> Stunning.


wow.. love it


----------



## westcoaster (Oct 24, 2011)

ive got a nice Mondia Special with a good story to go with it. i'll try to get some pics today and post tomorrow with the story.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*1980 Gerber*

Got this for the complete Super Record gruppo. Stripped it down and rattle-canned it (total pain in the ass), built it up with some Nuovo Record and assorted parts, and am now selling it on EBay.

Nice ride, Columbus SL tubing, 62cm, chromed drop outs and fork crown and rear stays. No dents or damage, rides real nice but BIG. From what I understand, these frames were built in Italy and assembled in Switzerland, and thus are labeled Swiss bikes.

I used this as a learning project as well for the 2 Colnago's I want to finish. For those I've got a HVLP setup and real 2-stage paint - that rattle can **** is a PITA.

As it's for sale.

View attachment 246695


View attachment 246696


View attachment 246697


View attachment 246698


View attachment 246699


View attachment 246700


View attachment 246701


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Some outstanding bikes on here already!

I hope mine worthy.


----------



## conradhilario (Nov 1, 2009)

*Eddy Merckx 1984 Team Issue*

3TTT 2002 Evol and Cinelli #66s.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's a Crescent I rode as my rainy-day bike for a few years, then decided to paint it after the surface rust started bugging me. I sort of mimicked the stainless steel model with its gold-colored lugs, but I really deviated with my custom decals I had made. Then I spread the rear triangle to accept a Campy 8-speed hub, and put a neat Mirage group on it.
Build includes:
Mirage 8-speed gruppo
Record bar-end shifters
Sugino touring crankset (50-40-28)
Velocity 27" rims laced to 8-speed cassette hubs 
Velo Orange Elk-hide bar wrap that stiches on. Matching chainstay protector and leather mud-flaps too. Headlight from a French ebay seller, reproduction tailight
Seatbag from Frost River in Duluth, Minn. 

Before and after pics attached. (After all that work, I stopped using it as my crappy-day bike - go figure.)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Davefromaine said:


> Here's a Crescent I rode as my rainy-day bike for a few years, then decided to paint it after the surface rust started bugging me. I sort of mimicked the stainless steel model with its gold-colored lugs, but I really deviated with my custom decals I had made. Then I spread the rear triangle to accept a Campy 8-speed hub, and put a neat Mirage group on it.
> Build includes:
> Mirage 8-speed gruppo
> Record bar-end shifters
> ...


Very nice touring bike :thumbsup: !


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

conradhilario said:


> 3TTT 2002 Evol and Cinelli #66s.


terrific looking bike. how do like it?


----------



## conradhilario (Nov 1, 2009)

jackblack said:


> terrific looking bike. how do like it?


It rides real well. I Columbus SLX smooooooth! The headset is a little loose, but I'm working on that. Also, I got a new San Marco Regal saddle white. I'll post new pics soon.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*1980 Gerber Suntour Superbe*

Stipped the SR Gruppo off and sold it without the hubs for $450, using the Japaese Suntour Superbe stuff I got with another Geber.

View attachment 249132


View attachment 249133


View attachment 249134


View attachment 249135


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

*1982 Gerber Columbus SL, Super Record.*

Building this up with a Super Record Gruppo, and will be selling. 56 cm.

Paint has the usual nicks & scratches, but nothing bad - no rust and the chromed fork is the tits!

View attachment 249136


View attachment 249137


View attachment 249138


View attachment 249139


View attachment 249140


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sweet*



steelblue said:


>


Panasonic Livery


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*seriously*



vlckx said:


> my 2 Merckx's, Corsa Extra and MXL


if you ever part with that Domo FF MXL, call me first
is it a 62?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I had a Team Issue*



conradhilario said:


> 3TTT 2002 Evol and Cinelli #66s.


Professional Just like that. Mine was all super / nuovo

didn't ride it and ran out of room and sold it

still regret it

here it is and here's my 05 MXL


----------



## conradhilario (Nov 1, 2009)

*Eddy Merckx Team Issue 1984 w/ San Marco Regal Forato!*

It's finished! The vintage Regal saddle I think makes it.


----------



## conradhilario (Nov 1, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> Professional Just like that. Mine was all super / nuovo
> 
> didn't ride it and ran out of room and sold it
> 
> ...



That Professional is awesome! It is funny that we both have the San Marco Regal Forato saddle.


----------



## XLR99 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm usually on RBR for the cyclocross forum, but I was checking out the Retro-Classic. Great collection of bikes in this thread!
Mine is quite a bit more basic than most, but here's my 1985ish Swiss Cilo. Bought it from a friend in high school. It started off as full Shimano 600EX with Mavic tubulars. The pic is right after I finished rebuilding it, with the same mishmash of EX, 600 Tricolor, and some Campy stuff.


----------



## LejeuneCdM (Sep 5, 2008)

Recent Dutch addition....


----------



## Aussie Rider (Apr 29, 2008)

*Eddy Merckx Corsa 1984*

Faema Team Colours


----------



## Belg-Ital Steel (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe Gitabike could give you some info?


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

vlckx said:


> my 2 Merckx's, Corsa Extra and MXL


That Domo Farm Fites MXL is awesome


----------



## Michael L (Dec 27, 2008)

Great stuff here and I promise to post a pic of my Corsa 01 but this is my 5th post so now I can rave about the SLOBC Wildflower century yesterday in a new thread.


----------



## trumpetbiker (Oct 9, 2013)

my next build....


----------

